# GON Blast knife give away



## Razor Blade (Jun 25, 2012)

I will be doing my usual knife give away at the blast. To enter you must have a woodys screen name. Come by my table and see one of us there, and ask how to enter. Just give your screen name and real name , an address and a phone #. I will have the knife there, to see. 

MUST BE A WOODYS MEMBER TO ENTER. Thank you.Scott


----------



## walkinboss01 (Jun 26, 2012)

Will do. Thx for the chance.


----------



## wooddog (Jun 26, 2012)

Thanks for the chance


----------



## seeker (Jun 26, 2012)

I'll see you there.


----------



## Luckybuck (Jun 26, 2012)

Will do, thanks.


----------



## Fly Rod (Jun 27, 2012)

Looking forward to seeing it there, thanks....


----------



## Anvil Head (Jun 27, 2012)

Brother Scott, we will be busy for sure. I am planning on doing a three for three like I did for the Blade. Just haven't picked out the blades yet.


----------



## Razor Blade (Jun 27, 2012)

Yes sir Carl , we gotta make them come by and see us.


----------



## Anvil Head (Jun 28, 2012)

Still think Shane in a grass skirt dancing on my anvil would work better.


----------



## Razor Blade (Jun 28, 2012)

Well , that would draw a crowd for sure. Thats a scary  thought right there.


----------



## Anvil Head (Jun 29, 2012)

On second thought, who'd buy a knife from someone who'd let that go on at their booth?!?!
That's a scrap.....sorry Shane.


----------



## 1022 (Jun 29, 2012)

Where is it at and when?


----------



## Razor Blade (Jun 29, 2012)

The GON blast is at the gwinnett center on Aug 3,4,5.Google it.  Its about anything to do with the outdoors. Lots of woody-ites will be there. Come see us at booth 111,112,113 and introduce yourselves. Scott


----------



## Boudreaux (Jul 4, 2012)

I'll stop by and meet you for sure.


----------



## Razor Blade (Jul 4, 2012)

Looking forward to it.


----------



## Razor Blade (Jul 25, 2012)

Just a reminder to come by and see us at the GON Blast and sign up for the FREE knife give away. Do not have to be present to win.
I think Carl " Anvil Head " will be doing one too, so see him also. Our booths are next to each other. We will be easy to find, should be # 111, and 112 if nothing changes.. Scott


----------



## Eddy M. (Jul 25, 2012)

see ya Sunday my friend


----------



## Razor Blade (Jul 25, 2012)

Looking forward to it Eddy.


----------



## Anvil Head (Jul 26, 2012)

Yeah, I'll be doing one as well. So you fine Woody-ites that stop by to see us have a chance to double up. Heck of a way to top off the weekend!


----------



## boneboy96 (Jul 26, 2012)

Razor Blade said:


> Just a reminder to come by and see us at the GON Blast and sign up for the FREE knife give away. Do not have to be present to win.
> I think Carl " Anvil Head " will be doing one too, so see him also. Our booths are next to each other. We will be easy to find, should be # 111, and 112 if nothing changes.. Scott



TTT


----------



## huntinstuff (Jul 26, 2012)

What a great gesture! I will definitely be there and I will stop by to see you and enter. Thanks for the opportunity.


----------



## wooddog (Jul 26, 2012)

Thats cool for you two guys to do that.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 26, 2012)

I hope I am able to come up there to see ya`ll. If I don`t, hope ya`ll have a good showin`.


----------



## Razor Blade (Jul 26, 2012)

Nick , we always have fun meeting new people , and just hanging out for the weekend. Scott


----------



## buckeroo (Aug 4, 2012)

Great meeting yesterday sir! You had the best booth at the Blast.


----------



## Eddy M. (Aug 4, 2012)

DANG couldn't remember your "REAL name" walked by your booth 3 times looking for RAZOR BLADE --- saw a Scott but  oh well next year the old man will know your real name   eddy m


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 4, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> I hope I am able to come up there to see ya`ll. If I don`t, hope ya`ll have a good showin`.



They did! We met so many people from Woody's at the knife makers booth! Missed ya Nic.


----------



## Razor Blade (Aug 4, 2012)

Yes , its been a hang out for woodys members , but we love it. Its great just talking and meeting some of you for the first time, and seeing some again that we met last year.  
Eddy , sorry i missed you. I was looking forward to it. Maybe next year.

Scott


----------



## Gun Guru (Aug 5, 2012)

Dang Scott!!! After seeing you at breakfast then again at the show I forgot to put my name in the pot!!! Hope the show went well for all of you.


----------



## Anvil Head (Aug 5, 2012)

Jars are getting full guys! Still time so stop by and sign up.
Been a couple of long days....good but long.
(sitting on that anvil is getting tough!)


----------



## boneboy96 (Aug 5, 2012)

Anvil Head said:


> Jars are getting full guys! Still time so stop by and sign up.
> Been a couple of long days....good but long.
> (sitting on that anvil is getting tough!)



And what an anvil it is!      If anyone hasn't stopped in yet, you have to visit Scott and Carl and see some really awesome workmanship!


----------



## Anvil Head (Aug 5, 2012)

That's my little "traveling" anvil. My favorites have a bit more  in the way of gravity issues and don't like to leave home much.

Make sure you stop by an see Scotty's Chick-Fil-A knife (if you're a real sporting man). Nice big drop point with a specially dyed camel bone handle.


----------



## Paymaster (Aug 5, 2012)

Really enjoyed meeting you guys yesterday! Hope you both do good!


----------



## Razor Blade (Aug 5, 2012)

Anvil Head said:


> That's my little "traveling" anvil. My favorites have a bit more  in the way of gravity issues and don't like to leave home much.
> 
> Make sure you stop by an see Scotty's Chick-Fil-A knife (if you're a real sporting man). Nice big drop point with a specially dyed camel bone handle.



I think more people stopped to look at the purple knife than any other on the table.We had fun t his weekend. It was nice meeting all of you. Scott


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 5, 2012)

It was nice to meet you guys yesterday. Thanks for being the unofficial Woody's gathering spot.


----------



## Anvil Head (Aug 5, 2012)

Good weekend. Enjoyed meeting everyone that stopped by.

Congrats Jeff Phillips...you need to pm me a mailing address.


----------



## Boudreaux (Aug 5, 2012)

Boudreaux said:


> I'll stop by and meet you for sure.





Razor Blade said:


> Looking forward to it.




It was a pleasure to meet you!


----------



## Razor Blade (Aug 5, 2012)

We enjoyed meeting all the fine folks from here that showed up. I liked that our booths was like  {woodys } grand central station. All day long , all weekend people were in and out.  Scott


----------



## dragonflyoutdoors (Aug 5, 2012)

It was great seeing you all yesterday and today. The kids enjoyed hanging out with you (and the knives). We can't wait to see you all next month at the hammer in!
~Hilery


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Aug 5, 2012)

Anvil Head said:


> Good weekend. Enjoyed meeting everyone that stopped by.
> 
> Congrats Jeff Phillips...you need to pm me a mailing address.



Wow! Thanks!

I will put it to good use!


----------



## Anvil Head (Aug 6, 2012)

Glad you came by, Clan Wilson. Have already enjoyed some of my plunder (jar's too small!). It was a good weekend, just wish the floor had been a bit softer.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 8, 2012)

Who won the knives??


----------



## Anvil Head (Aug 8, 2012)

?? 
"Congrats Jeff Phillips...you need to pm me a mailing address."

MC - I think Scott posted his winner on a separate thread.


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Aug 8, 2012)

Anvil Head said:


> ??
> "Congrats Jeff Phillips...you need to pm me a mailing address."
> 
> MC - I think Scott posted his winner on a separate thread.



I sent it yesterday. Check your Private Messages.


----------



## Anvil Head (Aug 8, 2012)

Oh, I got your address ok Jeff, I was just letting MC know you won.
Package will be headed your way shortly.


----------



## Al33 (Aug 8, 2012)

Congratulations Jeff!!! Thanks for the opportunity to be in the drawing AH!! Very good of you and Scott to each donate a knife!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 8, 2012)

Anvil Head said:


> ??
> "Congrats Jeff Phillips...you need to pm me a mailing address."
> 
> MC - I think Scott posted his winner on a separate thread.



Preciate it. Congrats Jeff, you got a keeper there.


----------

